# Schlumbergera 'Samba Brazil'



## eds (Nov 14, 2021)

Sorry for the rushed phone image but had to grab a quick photo Friday. This is hanging in my office and hopefully more flowers will be out tomorrow!


----------



## monocotman (Nov 14, 2021)

Quite a show!
David


----------



## abax (Nov 14, 2021)

My goodness! That's a fantastic show plant. You must be the envy of your co-workers.


----------



## Sherry N. (Nov 14, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## eds (Nov 15, 2021)

Thanks guys.



abax said:


> My goodness! That's a fantastic show plant. You must be the envy of your co-workers.



Thank you!
They more just treat all the plants with bemused indifference really! Until something flowers and then I get some nice comments! I have a lot of plants (mainly cacti) in my office. The orchids stay at home as they need too much care for me when at work.


----------



## eds (Nov 17, 2021)

It's pretty much peak opening now (some more flowers still to open but the first will have faded by then).


----------



## tomp (Nov 17, 2021)

Ed, looks like an excellent grow space. Plant is just outstanding!


----------



## eds (Nov 17, 2021)

Thanks Tom. I'm very lucky for my office that a conservatory roof was cheaper than a standard roof when we enclosed the space!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 17, 2021)

Ed, this is quite a spectacular plant, a great show whilst flowering.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Nov 18, 2021)

So beautiful! I collect Schlumbergera! I am desperately trying to find a decent sized cutting of this variety.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eds (Nov 18, 2021)

Are you in the UK Kate? Send me a PM if so.


----------

